# Necklace



## David E (Feb 10, 2006)

In past posts I beleive someone said they knew, gems and or types of polished stones. I have what I beleive is a foreign and maybe antique neckace Will post a picture if above is true.
 Thanks
 Dave


----------



## capsoda (Feb 10, 2006)

Hwy David, I'm a retired jeweler/watchmacker so I guess you would be talking about me. What can I do you for.[]


----------



## David E (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry for shaky picture, then battery quit, will get you another soon
 Thanks Cap   OK Cap two photos below and I have not been drinking
 Dave


----------



## David E (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay front and rear, hope this will help, thanks Cap
 Dave


----------



## David E (Feb 11, 2006)

rear


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey David, It looks hand made middle eastern and the stones look like amber but I cant be sure by the pics.

 A test; Wash your hands with soap and warm water and dry real well. Make sure your hands are dry. Rub one of the stones and then rub the side of a clean glass. It the stone feels soft instead of like the glass theres a good chance it's amber.

 If it feels kinda soft get a loop or magnefier and look into the stone for wavy patterns.Amber always has wavy patterns.

 Let me know what you find and we will go from there.

 Stand farther back and use your zoom to try ang get a close up of one stone on a white background.


----------



## Bluebelle (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful! The stones look to me a bit like some Carnelian jewelry my mother had. Or possibly some polished agate? I'm sure capsoda knows much more about amber than I do, but I never saw any quite that dark. Would love to hear more aboutit.


----------



## David E (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Cap and Bluebelle, I got my hands cleaned anyway but don't notice any difference between the glass and stones. The bigger one at the bottom and one on the right side seem to be a little darker than the others. And one of the lighter ones has some clouding on one side. Regards hand done, that seems to be true looks like some kind of stamping tool was used around the stones.
 Don't know what kind of metal was used, but it is not silver.
 I know it's tough to ID in that you don't have them in your hands,
 so will try to get a close up, soon. My Magnefier is not much good
 but other than the cloudy one they appear to be a solid color and I just noticed the larger one has an even darker shading about  one half of it. Will get back to you and thanks and thanks you to Bluebelle.

 Dave    OK two close up's below


----------



## David E (Feb 12, 2006)

Close up #1


----------



## David E (Feb 12, 2006)

Close up#2


----------



## capsoda (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey David, the close-ups help. The metal shows signs of yellow on some high spots and is probably silver plated brass.It can't be dated by that alone because the Romans and Greeks could do that way back when.

 The light and reflection off the stones in the first pic is why I thought it could be amber. Middle eastern amber is usually dark like that. There are only two other stones that I can think of that would have that color and one is rare and super high dollar so I'd say that Bluebelle is right. Its not agate, but it does look like carelian in the close-ups.

 It probably came to America by way of a WW2 vet. Alot of that type of jewelry came to America that way and a little from Vietnam but it usually wasn't plated but just polished brass.

 Neat piece.


----------



## card (Feb 12, 2006)

Very beautiful. What a great find!  []


----------



## David E (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Thank you all, hope it is worth something.
 Dave





> carelian


 Think I will wear it myself


 The use of Crystals for crystal healing or gem healing, has been linked to mental, physical, spiritual health, charkasâ€™ energy, whose Healing Power followers of the New Age, Psychic Healing and Atlantis and Crystal Healers have long revered for relieving pain, stress, depression, anxiety in the mind, body and spirit. Spiritual Healers believe this approach to alternative medicine is essential for ensuring health. 

 To many Carnelian is a powerful motivation stone and some have called it the "Self-Esteem Stone."

 Mental Healing
 Among the New Age community, believers revere Carnelianâ€™s mental grounding power and believe this is the source of its greatest mental effects. They say it teaches one to focus on the present for the moments in life when all oneâ€™s mental powers are necessary for success at a single, important task and is a source of confidence, eloquence and inspiration. For instances when you need a boost to creativity for problem-solving, Carnelian can assist in getting the mind out of mental ruts and back on track for success. In the long-term, it bolsters ambition and drive and reminds the wearer of the futureâ€™s goals, hence becoming a powerful tool in major decision-making. Overall, many hold Carnelian dear as a stone with the ability to protect the individual, bolster confidence and generally enhance and expand the experiences of life.

 Carnelian and the Chakras
 Chakra healers regard Carnelian for its connection to the 2nd Chakra or the Spleen Chakra. This area is the bodyâ€™s center for creative and sexual, pure emotional energies, but healers also associate it with the five physical senses. The six petaled Lotus, deep orange colors and Aries are all connected to this region. When these energies are unblocked by Carnelian and the energy flows freely, one feels a deeper appreciation of his or her body, a greater connection with friends and lovers and a reduction of guilty feelings. These effects result in a more spontaneous, energetic and giving individual.

 Physical Healing
 Because of its connection to the 2nd Chakra, New Age healers believe Carnelian to be instrumental in maintaining health in the lower abdomen. They use it to treat impotence, menstrual cramps, infertility associated with this region. However, they have also turned to its power for healing neuralgia, rheumatism, asthma, skin and blood conditions and insomnia. It is considered so effective in healing dermatological ailments such as acne and psoriasis, that some even recommend Carnelian for the treatment of skin disorders of pets.
 http://www.jewelrysupplier.com/2_carnelian/carnelian_mythology.htm


----------



## capsoda (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah David, It's just a shinney rock to me.

 People do beleave in that stuff.[sm=rolleyes.gif]

 After years of working with all of the different jem stones I should be wealthy, healthy, wise, beautiful, and famous.[&o] Alass I am just beautiful. LoL


----------



## David E (Feb 14, 2006)

Well you are very well educated, so one rock must have worked on you.
 Me the medical field can do nothing for me (emphysema) so I will try the rocks. Thanks for yours and the ladies help
 Dave


----------



## capsoda (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey David, If your going to do that the carnelian wont help. Carnelian helps with well being and you shouldn't wear it with other stones. You need a piece of red rutilated quartz, the bigger the better, in a silver pendant to wear around your neck.

 Also amethyst in each pocket and worn around the neck in a silver pendant on at least a 24" chain, the closer to the lungs the better. When lying down take the amethyst from your pockets and place over your lungs.

 Can't say it works, can't say it don't. Can say I had to learn this as part of life as a jeweler. Give it a shot.


----------



## Humabdos (Feb 15, 2006)

David those stones look like red coral to me.
 Glen


----------

